# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  الفاشل رضا الشيخ أصبح (حكم) و يجزم قاطعاً بصحة الغاء هدف المريخ !!!

## تجـــانے

*
أستضاف الفاشل رضا الشيخ في جمعة الأمس الكابتن محمد عطا ...
بدأ محمد عطا تحليله لبعض مباريات الممتاز بكل هدوء و ثقة واتزان و مهنيه يُحسد عليها و منطق مقبول و أسهب في تحليله بكل منطقية و حياد ... و عند وصوله لتحليل مباراة المريخ سيد البلد و زعيمها ضد نادي وفريق جهاز الأمن الوطني و المخابرات ... تحدث بكل مهنية و موضوعية و عند وصوله لهدف المريخ الملغي من الفاشل بدر الدين عبد القادر الله لا كسبه و لا وفقه دنيا و آخره  أوقفه رضا الشيخ بحجة أن الأمور التحكيمية تخص الفقرة التحكيمية ...
واصل محمد عطا و تحدث عن فرقة المريخ و تميزها و تحدث عن الفكر الذي يتمتع به كروجر و طريقته التى صبغ بها فرقة المريخ سيد البلد ...
تحدث محمد عطا عن مظهر المريخ العام و أوضح أن الفريق أصبح مكتملاً و أن كروجر عرف كيف يوظف لاعبيه ويخرج طاقاتهم ....
و أشاد بالاعب محمد موسى و قال أن محمد موسى نجح نجاح ( منقطع النظير) ( انقطاع النظير دي من عندي أنا ) .....
 و قال أن محمد موسى طبّق ما طلبه منه مدربه بحذافيره وو الخ ...
...
و عند الحديث عن الجلافيط (أدّاهم) حقهم ... بحيث انه لم يمدحهم من عدم و لم ينفخ في قربتهم المقدودة و الفارغة ....
 ولم يصنع من نمورهم الورقية أسوداً ... 

..
...



*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
...

المصيبة حدثت بعد ان أتت فقرة الامبراطور حين بدأ سيحة الحديث عن الهدف   الملغي للمريخ فأستوقفه رضا الشيخ حتى لا يتحدث كثيراً عن الهدف الملغي !!!   ؟؟
وقبل أن يبدأ الامبراطور في الحديث عن هدف المريخ الملغي أفتى رضا الشيخ و قال أنه سيتحدث عن الهدف قبل الامبراطور !!!!!!!!!! ؟؟؟  
ثم تحدث الفاشل رضا (بلغة الحكام) و قال أنه سيفتي  في الهدف  الملغي ثم  ذكر أن الهدف نتج من تسلل و أنه لا يحتسب ليس لأن الحارس هو من  قفز على  محمد موسى ولكن لأن لاعب المريخ كان في وضع تسلل ؟؟؟

و الغريب في الأمر أن رضا الشيخ أصبح يعيد و يكرر في عدم احتساب الحكم  لمخالفة أرتكبها لاعب من المريخ مع مهاجم الأمن و لم يحتسبها الحكم فظل رضا  يعيد و يعيد في الكلام و المخرج يعيد في اللقطة و كأنها غيرت نتيجة  المباراة ... وأعاد الكلام عن المخالفة الغير محتسبة أكثر من حديث سيحه عن  الهدف الملغي ...
...
الحلقة دي بالذات دليل واضح  على ان الفاشل المدعو رضا الشيخ لا يستحي و لا  يخجل و لا يعرف كيف يعمل كمذيع و محاور و انما (جلفوط) كبير في ثوب مذيع  يدعي الفهم و المعرفة ..

....
....
الله لا يوفقك يا رضا الشيخ ...
الله لا يوفقك يا رضا الشيخ ..


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
رضا الفاشل (كارهـ ) المريخ لن يأتي بمحمد عطا مرة أخرى ليُحلل ...
سيكون مصير محمد عطا مصير كثير من الذين لا يحبهم رضا الشيخ و صحافة الفول ...
...

اليوم لم أطالع اى صحيفة جلفوطية ولكن بالتأكيد لم يعجبهم تحليل محمد عطا و الأكيد أنهم كالوا له السباب ...
و من كان يتصل على رضا الشيخ و يحدثه من المقصورة و يحدثه عن  التسللات لن يرضيه تحليل محمد عطا ...
...

الله يكون في عونك يا محمد عطا من خباثة رضا الشيخ و صحافة الفول ...

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





شكراً يا محمد عطا ...

...
و شكراً يا محمد عطا لأنك أنصفت محمد موسى 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاحباء مزمل ابو القاسم ومامون ابو شيبه سلقوا رضا سلق بيض في الشمس وماقصروا ادوهو في راسو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإمبراطور رضا


*  ظلت فقرة (الإمبراطور) التي يقدمها الزميل رضا مصطفى الشيخ بمعية خبير  التحكيم فيصل سيحة تثير جدلاً متواصلاً، بسبب الأسلوب الانتقائي المتبع في  اختيار الحالات واللقطات، والطريقة التي يستخدمها الأخ رضا في عرضها،  علاوةً على أن سوء وتخلف طرق تصوير وإخراج المباريات الكروية في السودان  يصعب مهمة المحلل في إصدار أحكام صحيحة وقاطعة في العديد من الحالات.
*  بالأمس مثلاً، انتظرنا من الأخ رضا أن يسأل الكابتن فيصل سيحة عن حالة  أثارت جدلاً كبيراً في مباراة الخرطوم الوطني والمريخ، وتتعلق بالهدف الذي  سجله لاعب المريخ رمضان عجب برأسه، وألغاه الحكم الدولي بدر الدين عبد  القادر.
* رفع هيثم مصطفى الكرة من ركلة ركنية، واستقبلها مهاجم المريخ محمد موسى وحولها برأسه إلى رمضان عجب الذي أكلمها في الشباك برأسه.
*  انطلقت الصافرة لتنقض الهدف، واحتج لاعبو المريخ ومشجعو الفريق، لأنهم لم  يروا في الحالة ما يستوجب تدخل الحكم ونقض الهدف، على اعتبار أن محمد موسى  لم يعق إعاقة حارس الخرطوم، الذي قفز متأخراً وكان خلف مهاجم المريخ،  وبالتالي لم يكن هناك ما يستدعي تدخل الحكم بالصافرة، التي حرمت الأحمر من  هدفٍ صحيح.
* انتظرنا رأي سيحة، لكن الزميل رضا مصطفى الشيخ فاجأنا بإصراره على إبداء رأيه في الحالة المذكورة قبل أن يتحدث عنها سيحة!
*  أفتى رضا بأن الهدف غير صحيح بادعاء أن لاعب المريخ رمضان عجب كان متسللاً  قبل أن يلعب الكرة برأسه في المرمى، وكان حديثه غريباً وعجيباً بكل  المقاييس!
* لكن الأغرب والأعجب من تصرف رضا أن (الإمبراطور) فيصل سيحة  وافقه على رأيه بتسرعٍ غريب، ومن دون أن يتمعن في الحالة ويحدد موقع الحكم  وقراره!
* أظهرت الكاميرا الحكم بدر الدين عبد القادر بعد أن أطلق  الصافرة، ولم تكن يده مرفوعةً أعلى رأسه، ولو كانت هناك حالة تسلل كما زعم  رضا لرفع الحكم يده مشيراً لاحتساب ركلة حرة غير مباشرة، وذلك لم يحدث!
* ذلك يعني بكل بساطة أن الحكم لم يحتسب تسللاً، بل احتسب مخالفة، فهل كانت هناك مخالفة؟
*  نسأل الأخ رضا: ما فائدة الاستعانة بخبير للتحكيم في فقرة الإمبراطور  طالما أن مقدم البرنامج قد حول نفسه إلى خبير تحكيم إضافي يفتي في الحالات  التي تتطلب رأياً في من خبير؟
* لماذا (يتلتل) رضا ضيفه سيحة ولماذا  يحضره إلى مباني التلفزيون طالما أن مقدم البرنامج يعتبر نفسه خبير تحكيم  يستطيع أن يفتي في الحالات بنفسه؟
* لم يكن هناك تسلل كما زعم رضا المطالب بنزع النظارة الزرقاء من عينيه أثناء تقديمه لفقرة (الإمبراطور)!
* أوضحت الكاميرا أن محمد موسى قفز أمام الحارس الذي خرج متأخراً ولم يتمكن من إبعاد الكرة!
*  ما شاهدناه في شريط الإعادة يؤكد أن بدر الدين عبد القادر حرم المريخ من  هدفٍ صحيح في الدقيقة الثانية للمباراة، ونحن لا نستغرب ذلك من الحكم  المذكور!
* أثارت فعلة الزميل رضا مصطفى الشيخ غضب المريخاب الذين  شاهدوا الفقرة المذكورة، وشعروا أن مقدم البرنامج تعمد أن يدس أنفه في  الحالة ليفتي فيها قبل أن يمنح الخبير الذي استضافه فرصة التعليق عليها.
*  أما الكابتن فيصل سيحة فقد بصم على رأي مستضيفه قبل أن يمعن النظر في  الحالة، ليرى أن بدر الدين لم يرفع يده ليشير إلى تسلل، علماً أن مساعد  الحكم لم يشر إلى تسلل في الأصل.
* الأسوأ من ذلك أن رضا رفض عرض الحالة  الثانية التي أثارت جدلاً كبيراً في المباراة نفسها، وتتعلق بالاصطدام  الذي حدث بين مدافع الخرطوم وحارس مرماه!
* أعاق المدافع الحارس فاحتسب  الدولي بدر الدين عبد القادر مخالفة من وحي خياله، جدد بها ظلمه للمريخ،  وحرم لاعب المريخ رمضان عجب من فرصة هدف (ثاني) بخلاف الأول المنقوض بلا  مبرر!
* في حالةً اخرى زعم سيحة أن مدافع المريخ الطاهر الحاج اعتدى على مهاجم الخرطوم عنكبة بالكوع، وقال إن الطاهر كان يستحق الطرد!
*  حدث ذلك مع أن زاوية التصوير لم توضح حقيقة ما إذا كان (كوع) الطاهر قد  أصاب عنكبة بالفعل، لأن جسم الطاهر حال بين عين سيحة وجسم عنكبة، فكيف تيقن  سيحة من أن كوع الطاهر أصاب مهاجم الخرطوم؟
* الجميع يعلمون أن مهاجم الخرطوم عنكبة ممثل بارع كثيراً ما يلقي نفسه أرضاً ويتلوىدون أن يمسه أحد.
* ما يحدث في الفقرة المذكورة لا يمكن أن ينتج تحليلاً سليماً لأداء الحكام!
* الطريقة التي يستخدمها رضا وطاقم البرنامج في اختيار الحالات تقدح في مهنيتهم، وتصفهم بعدم الحياد.
* شتان بين النهج المتبع في تحليل أداء الحكام في القنوات الكبيرة وما نشاهده في فقرة الإمبراطور رضا!!
* نرجو من مقدم البرنامج أن يمنح ضيفه فرصة الإفتاء من دون أن يؤثر عليه أن يسبقه بالفتاوى الملونة.
*  علماً أن كل أنصار المريخ وضعوا رأياً مسبقاً في الفقرة المذكورة، لأن ما  يحدث فيها لا علاقة له بالتحليل المنطقي، ولأن اختيار اللقطات يتم فيها  بانتقائية لا تخضع لأي مقاييس واضحة.
آخر الحقائق
* تحليل أداء حكام الممتاز أسوأ من أداء الحكام.
* لكن طريقة الخبير فيصل سيحة أفضل من طريقة (غسيل اللوري في البحر) التي كان يستخدمها الخبير الطاهر محمد عثمان.
*  هل يعقل أن يقول رضا أن الحكم بدر الدين عبد القادر كان يستطيع احتساب  التسلل من دون الاستعانة براية المساعد، ولا يصحح له سيحة مقولته الفطيرة؟
* احتساب التسلل مسئولية المساعد ولا يوجد حكم دولي يحتسب تسلل من دون أن يستعين براية من مساعده.
* حرم بدر الدين عبد القادر المريخ من هدف صحيح.
* وحرم رمضان عجب من فرصة ثانية سانحة للتسجيل.
* المصيبة أنه لم يجد من يقول له أخطأت، لأن رضا تكفل بدفن الحالة الأولى، وأفتى فيها بنفسه، ولم يعرض الحالة الثانية أصلاً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ما هذا يا خبير؟


*  في فقرة التحكيم على برنامج الرياضة بالتلفزيون أمس حدثت سقطة كبيرة  للثنائي رضا مصطفى الشيخ مقدم البرنامج وخبير التحكيم فيصل سيحة..
* حيث أشارا إلى أن الهدف الملغي للمريخ في مرمى الخرطوم في الدقيقة الثانية من بداية المباراة تسلل!!
*  علماً أن الحكم بدرالدين ألغى الهدف على أساس وجود احتكاك مع الحارس عاطف  وليس لتسلل.. ويكفي أن بدرالدين لم يرفع ذراعه لأعلى مثلما يحدث في مخالفات  التسلل!!
* لا يوجد احتكاك مع الحارس ولا يوجد تسلل ولا يحزنون..
*  نفذ هيثم مصطفى الركلة الركنية وكان مهاجمو المريخ ومدافعو الخرطوم خارج خط  6 بقليل ليرتقي محمد موسى عالياً وينزل الكرة برأسه جانباً ويلحقها لاعب  المريخ المتحرك من الداخل ويضعها برأسه راكعاً في المرمى.
* حارس  الخرطوم عاطف كان يقف في المرمى وعندما جاءت ركنية هيثم وكانت في طريقها  لخارج منطقة الست ياردات، خرج عاطف متأخراً من مرماه ولم يتمكن من إبعاد  الكرة ولكنه اصطدم بجسم محمد موسى وسقط أرضاً..
* تهيأ للناظرين أن راجي  (أو رمضان كما ذكر البعض) المتابع للكرة الساقطة من رأس محمد موسى في وضع  تسلل بسبب وجود لاعب واحد من الخرطوم يقف في المرمى.. ولكن في الحقيقة كان  لاعب المريخ قادماً من الداخل ولم يكن منتظراً التمريرة وإلا لعالجها بقدمه  ولم يلاحقها ويعالجها برأسه بعد أن ارتفعت عن الأرض!!
* إذا كان رضا  مصطفى معروفاً بهلاليته ومن الممكن أن يحكم على الحالة بطريقة ليست في  مصلحة المريخ فلن نكترث له، لكن الخبير سيحة خيب نظرتنا له كخبير يعرف  كيفية التأكد من وجود التسلل أو عدمه..
* بكل بساطة، ـ نكرر ـ بكل بساطة  كان يمكن تثبيت اللقطة لحظة خروج الكرة من رأس محمد موسى لكي يعرف المشاهد  أين كان موضع محرز الهدف بمجرد أن خرجت الكرة من رأس محمد موسى..
* لكن  للأسف الشديد كان المخرج يعيد اللقطة متحركة ولم يتكرم بتثبيت اللقطة مما  يجعلنا نشك في ميول المخرج نفسه.. بينما كان أسفنا أشد تجاه الخبير سيحة  الذي لم يطلب تثبيت اللقطة، فتعرض للخداع البصري والحالة تتم إعادتها  متحركة في كل مرة!!
* نخشى أن يكون سيحة الذي يتعرض لهجوم الهلالاب يريد  إرضائهم واتقاء شرهم بالإفتاء الخاطئ في حالات على حساب المريخ المظلوم  دوماً من الحكام!! ففي مباراة أهلي الخرطوم السابقة أيضاً تم نقض هدف صحيح  لراجي!!
* ويلاحظ دائماً في فقرة التحكيم تجاهل رضا مصطفى لحالات تشير  إلى الظلم المستمر الذي يتعرض له المريخ من الحكام.. فمثلاً حالة المخالفة  التي احتسبها الحكم الذي أصبح يدمن ظلم المريخ، بدرالدين ضد رمضان عجب على  أساس إعاقته لحارس الخرطوم عاطف.. بينما كانت إعاقة الحارس من قبل زميله  إسماعيل صديق.. هذه الحالة تجاهل رضا استعراضها أمس على الرغم من أنها أهم  حالة في المباراة بجانب الهدف الصحيح الملغي..
* الخطأ الفادح الذي  ارتكبه بدرالدين باحتساب مخالفة على رمضان لم يرتكبها، وفوتت عليه فرصة  إحراز هدف مؤكد كانت حديث الإعلام والمنتديات ليومين كاملين فكيف بذمتكم  يتجاهلها رضا مصطفى وسيحة؟!!
* وهناك العديد من الحالات كانت تستحق  الاستعراض مثل المقارنة بين حالة إعاقة من الخلف للاعب المريخ المنطلق  غاندي ولم يتم فيها إنذار المخالف.. وبين الإنذار الذي تلقاه راجي في فاول  عادي لا يستحق الإنذار مقارنة بحالة غاندي..
* وهناك حركة عكنبة  التمثيلية وهو يتلوى على الأرض مدعياً الإصابة عندما أبعد الطاهر الحاج  الكرة من أمامه بقوة للتماس.. مثلما مثل عكنبة في حالة أخرى في الشوط  الثاني عندما همَّ علي جعفر بالتدخل لاستخلاص كرة منه، فطار عنكبة في  الهواء برشاقة وسقط ليحتسب بدرالدين مخالفة ضد علي جعفر لصالح الممثل  الرشيق عنكبة!!
* نأمل ألا يكون رضا الهلالابي بدأت تغلب عليه العاطفة  والميول وبدأ يتخلى عن حياده.. أما أنت يا صديقنا سيحة فلا يعقل (وأنت  الخبير) أن تحكم على صحة أو عدم صحة حالة تسلل دون أن تطلب تثبيت اللقطة  لحظة خروج التمريرة!!
* ونتحداكما أن تعيدا اللقطة في الحلقة القادمة  بشرط تثبيت الشريط بدقة لحظة خروج الكرة من رأس محمد موسى!! وسنعتذر لكما  إذا تأكد وجود تسلل.. وإن تأكد عدم وجود تسلل فالمطلوب منكما الاعتذار، إن  كنتما تملكان الشجاعة على الاعتذار من خلال الشاشة!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## الجامرابي

*فعلا الحالات التي يختارها رضا تقدح في مهنيته و تضعه مع المتعصبين الذين يستغلون وضعهم لمصالح خاصة
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الاحباء مزمل ابو القاسم ومامون ابو شيبه سلقوا رضا سلق بيض في الشمس وماقصروا ادوهو في راسو






تعرف يا مهدي أكتر حاجة بتغيظ شنو ؟؟؟

انو المخلوق الغريب رضا الشيخ دا لما محمد عطا بدأ يتحدث عن الهدف الملغي أستوقفه و قال له بصوت خفيض لندع الحالة دي لفقرة الامبراطور !!!!!!!
يعني يحرم لمحمد عطا المحلل ....  و يحلل هو لنفسه أن يفتي بكل وقاحة و خباثة زرقاء ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					


تعرف يا مهدي أكتر حاجة بتغيظ شنو ؟؟؟

انو المخلوق الغريب رضا الشيخ دا لما محمد عطا بدأ يتحدث عن الهدف الملغي أستوقفه و قال له بصوت خفيض لندع الحالة دي لفقرة الامبراطور !!!!!!!
يعني يحرم لمحمد عطا المحلل ....  و يحلل هو لنفسه أن يفتي بكل وقاحة و خباثة زرقاء ...



مترصد يحتاج لحملة قوية ضده من الاعلام المريخي
*

----------


## الدلميت

*رضا موهوم 
وجد نفسه فجاة مقدم برنامج
جماهيري لا ينفع ان يكون مشاهد ا له
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

فعلا الحالات التي يختارها رضا تقدح في مهنيته و تضعه مع المتعصبين الذين يستغلون وضعهم لمصالح خاصة





الفاشل رضا بيخاف من الاعلام ...

و صحافة الفول بتعرف تجعل منه أفشل مذيع على وجه الأرض باتباعه خطواتها ...

رضا يحتاج لمن يعيد اليه الصواب لرأسه الفاضي و يخبره بأنه جلفوط قبيح و متعصب ...

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مترصد يحتاج لحملة قوية ضده من الاعلام المريخي





اليوم يا مهدي لم أقرأ الصدى .... 
..

لكن ردود مزمل و ابو شيبه تستحق أن نحوم بها جميع أراضى المريخ الشاسعة ...

لن ينصلح حال رضا القبيح الا بأن يتناول كل كتاب المريخ ما يفعله هذا المتعصب في تلفزيون قومي  ولنسقط عنه ورقة التوت ...
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

رضا موهوم 
وجد نفسه فجاة مقدم برنامج
جماهيري لا ينفع ان يكون مشاهد ا له





لنفعل كل شئ يظهر قبح هذا المتعصب ...

ليكتب عنه الجميع في كل المنتديات و الصحف و  صفحات الانترنت ...

لنجعله عبرة لمن يتطاول على المريخ ..

...


الله لا يوفقك يارض الشيخ 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*فى موقع كوورة العربي كان الأخ/ محمد عطا مميز جداً فى كتاباته وعكس الجماعة فى 
موضوعية طرحه للمواضيع.. دا لو ياهو ذاتو .. والصورة تقول هو بشحمه ولحمه. 
من فترة تركت الموقع لـ كثرة العضويات البديلة من الهلالاب وبعض المريخاب والواحد 
بقي ما عارف بيتكلم مع منو.. من فترة مريت لقيت هذا الفاشل الإسمو رضا عضو 
هناك ..  لم ولن يتعلم الحيادية.. العيب ما فيهو العيب فى من أتي به. 

اما بالنسبة لـ مزمل وأبو شيبة أو الصحف الحمراء ما يُكتب فى الأعمدة ما بيكون ليهو 
تأثير زي الـ بيتكتب فى العناوين الرئيسية فى الصحفة الأولي.. الأعلام الازرق مُهاب لأنو بيتناول 
الأمور بالمناشيت العريض عشان كدا مُهاب فى الصفحة الأولي .. القراء بعدما يشوفوا العناوين 
الواحد بيمشي يقزقز بالاعمدة وبالتالي مفعولها ضعيف.
أتحدي لو مرة واحدة .. نعم .. مرة واحدة لو جابوا سيرة رضا أو أي حكم ظالم 
بالمناشيت العريض لو  مارسوا تاني اي ظلم على المريخ. 
الأعمدة بقت ما تجيب حق الحبر.. كانت زماااااااااااان الآن بدون مفعول .. الصحفة الأولي
وبالمناشيت العرييييييييييييييييييض وكل واحد يدخل جحرو.


*

----------


## صياد النجوم x

*سبحان الله من النقي الى رضا التلفزيون دا مسكون ولا شنو ...جفلوط بن الهليل الصفري ...
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*مثل هذه الامور التي يفعلها رضا لن تحقق له الغرض الذي يتمناه . و السلقة التي وجدها من مزمل أوالقاسم يستحقها تماما ، و يستحق أكثر منها .
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					


لنفعل كل شئ يظهر قبح هذا المتعصب ...

ليكتب عنه الجميع في كل المنتديات و الصحف و  صفحات الانترنت ...

لنجعله عبرة لمن يتطاول على المريخ ..

...


الله لا يوفقك يارض الشيخ 



دا الكلام المطلوب 

اعلام المريخ مشهور بالاتزان والموضوعية مما جعله غير مرغوب فيه

ودى الحالة فى السودان 

كل ماهو مريخى موضوعى ومتزن الا القليل 

عكس الاعلام الضلالى الذى عرف من قديم الزمان انه اعلام جاهل ومتعصب 

ولكبار السن اظنكم تذكرون ابو شنب وفى المقابل احمد محمد الحسن 

فرق الصفوة للرجرجة والدهماء 

الادارات فى كل العهود اشتهروا بالتعصب وقلة الكفاءة 

قارنوا بين محمد الشيخ مدنى المريخى الذى ارجع الهلال للمتاز 

ومجدى وشداد كبار المزورين وما تسجيل الصلوى وغابيتو ببعيد عن الاذهان 

مامون امان مريخابى عامر جمال الدين مريخابى

قارنوهم بالطريفى وغيره من الهلالاب

معتصم جعفر والجكومى مريخاب ماذا قدموا للمريخ ؟

رغم الحيادية فان اعلام الضلال يرى انهم ينحازون للمريخ 

كسروا الكراسى 

يجى حكيمهم يقول جمهور المريخ هو الفاعل

عشان تكبروا دماغكم وترتاحوا 

أنسوا انكم مع ناس بيفهموا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هذا الرضا رجل ساقط وفاشل مهنيا
واكتر حاجة بسطتني الليلة هو هجوم الإعلام المريخي عليه
الواحد بيستغرب هل هذه القناة خاصة ومملوكة له حتى يبرز ميوله الفاجر؟؟؟!!!
الا توجد رقابة اومتابعة على ما تبثه هذه القناة وعلى تحيزها السافر!!!؟؟؟
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

*

----------


## العكادي

*اللهم أجعل كيدهم في نحرهم ......
*

----------


## كدكول

*والله انا شخصيا بجيب لي وجع المعده بتذكر الاسبوع الفات جاب لقطه للشغيل في تدخل عنيف واخد كرت اصفر والمفروض احمر وفيصل سيحه قال يستحق الكرت هو يقول لا شوف هو لعب على الكوره وفيصل بقول لي بس يعتبر لعب بتهور وهو مصر على انو الشغيل لعب على الكوره 
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*انتوا تعبانبن ساي التلفزيون السوداني دا ما قاعدين نشوف فيه غير المباريات المباشرة اما بقية البرامج فما عندنا معاها علاقة ولا بنضيع زمن في مشاهدتها وخصوصا برنامج عالم الرياضة فحفاظا على اعصابكم واعصابنا ما تشوفوه وما تعلقوا على ما ياتي به الفاشل دوما والغريبة اسمو رضا ومال عدم الرضا بيكون كيف؟
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اسال الله ان لا تنال الرضا يا رضا 
ربنا يرينا فيك يوم هلالابي حاااااقد وميوله واضح لايحتاج الي كثير عناء 
وليت الاخوة هناء يعطون هذه اللقطات علي خبراء تحكيم من خارج السودان حتي يحرج الغير خبير الكسيحه سيحه
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مكاريــوس
					

فى موقع كوورة العربي كان الأخ/ محمد عطا مميز جداً فى كتاباته وعكس الجماعة فى 
موضوعية طرحه للمواضيع.. دا لو ياهو ذاتو .. والصورة تقول هو بشحمه ولحمه. 
من فترة تركت الموقع لـ كثرة العضويات البديلة من الهلالاب وبعض المريخاب والواحد 
بقي ما عارف بيتكلم مع منو.. من فترة مريت لقيت هذا الفاشل الإسمو رضا عضو 
هناك ..  لم ولن يتعلم الحيادية.. العيب ما فيهو العيب فى من أتي به. 

اما بالنسبة لـ مزمل وأبو شيبة أو الصحف الحمراء ما يُكتب فى الأعمدة ما بيكون ليهو 
تأثير زي الـ بيتكتب فى العناوين الرئيسية فى الصحفة الأولي.. الأعلام الازرق مُهاب لأنو بيتناول 
الأمور بالمناشيت العريض عشان كدا مُهاب فى الصفحة الأولي .. القراء بعدما يشوفوا العناوين 
الواحد بيمشي يقزقز بالاعمدة وبالتالي مفعولها ضعيف.
أتحدي لو مرة واحدة .. نعم .. مرة واحدة لو جابوا سيرة رضا أو أي حكم ظالم 
بالمناشيت العريض لو  مارسوا تاني اي ظلم على المريخ. 
الأعمدة بقت ما تجيب حق الحبر.. كانت زماااااااااااان الآن بدون مفعول .. الصحفة الأولي
وبالمناشيت العرييييييييييييييييييض وكل واحد يدخل جحرو.













 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صياد النجوم x
					

سبحان الله من النقي الى رضا التلفزيون دا مسكون ولا شنو ...جفلوط بن الهليل الصفري ...









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					

مثل هذه الامور التي يفعلها رضا لن تحقق له الغرض الذي يتمناه . و السلقة التي وجدها من مزمل أوالقاسم يستحقها تماما ، و يستحق أكثر منها .









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abuashruf
					

دا الكلام المطلوب 

اعلام المريخ مشهور بالاتزان والموضوعية مما جعله غير مرغوب فيه

ودى الحالة فى السودان 

كل ماهو مريخى موضوعى ومتزن الا القليل 

عكس الاعلام الضلالى الذى عرف من قديم الزمان انه اعلام جاهل ومتعصب 

ولكبار السن اظنكم تذكرون ابو شنب وفى المقابل احمد محمد الحسن 

فرق الصفوة للرجرجة والدهماء 

الادارات فى كل العهود اشتهروا بالتعصب وقلة الكفاءة 

قارنوا بين محمد الشيخ مدنى المريخى الذى ارجع الهلال للمتاز 

ومجدى وشداد كبار المزورين وما تسجيل الصلوى وغابيتو ببعيد عن الاذهان 

مامون امان مريخابى عامر جمال الدين مريخابى

قارنوهم بالطريفى وغيره من الهلالاب

معتصم جعفر والجكومى مريخاب ماذا قدموا للمريخ ؟

رغم الحيادية فان اعلام الضلال يرى انهم ينحازون للمريخ 

كسروا الكراسى 

يجى حكيمهم يقول جمهور المريخ هو الفاعل

عشان تكبروا دماغكم وترتاحوا 

أنسوا انكم مع ناس بيفهموا









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

هذا الرضا رجل ساقط وفاشل مهنيا
واكتر حاجة بسطتني الليلة هو هجوم الإعلام المريخي عليه
الواحد بيستغرب هل هذه القناة خاصة ومملوكة له حتى يبرز ميوله الفاجر؟؟؟!!!
الا توجد رقابة اومتابعة على ما تبثه هذه القناة وعلى تحيزها السافر!!!؟؟؟
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العكادي
					

اللهم أجعل كيدهم في نحرهم ......









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

والله انا شخصيا بجيب لي وجع المعده بتذكر الاسبوع الفات جاب لقطه للشغيل في تدخل عنيف واخد كرت اصفر والمفروض احمر وفيصل سيحه قال يستحق الكرت هو يقول لا شوف هو لعب على الكوره وفيصل بقول لي بس يعتبر لعب بتهور وهو مصر على انو الشغيل لعب على الكوره 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سليمان الحكيم
					

انتوا تعبانبن ساي التلفزيون السوداني دا ما قاعدين نشوف فيه غير المباريات المباشرة اما بقية البرامج فما عندنا معاها علاقة ولا بنضيع زمن في مشاهدتها وخصوصا برنامج عالم الرياضة فحفاظا على اعصابكم واعصابنا ما تشوفوه وما تعلقوا على ما ياتي به الفاشل دوما والغريبة اسمو رضا ومال عدم الرضا بيكون كيف؟









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

اسال الله ان لا تنال الرضا يا رضا 
ربنا يرينا فيك يوم هلالابي حاااااقد وميوله واضح لايحتاج الي كثير عناء 
وليت الاخوة هناء يعطون هذه اللقطات علي خبراء تحكيم من خارج السودان حتي يحرج الغير خبير الكسيحه سيحه




.....

....






سلامات يا صحاب ....
....

لكم التحية يا أصدقاء و سأعود لكم فرداً فرداً إذا ربنا هوّن القواسي ومد في الأجل  ....

...

كونوا بخير يا صحابي ...

*

----------

